# Apple Store - Native Reserve ?



## VoxPop100

A while back someone had posted a link to a shop that sold Apples that was just outside a Native Reserve, and this place was selling Apples with tax? It was somewhere in the London area? Does anyone know what Im talking about and if so, what is this shops name?


Thanks


----------



## CanadaRAM

I assume you meant to type withOUT tax (otherwise, what is the question?) 

Doesn't matter, I.I.R.a lot of regs;

Goods are tax exempt only if 1) personally purchased by a Status native, or 2) directly shipped to a reserve for the personal use of a Status native. The purchaser must provide their Status ID card, the Reservation number, and address on the reserve, in addition to a declaration that it is for their personal use. Goods sold to non-Status people, delivered to a reserve for purposes of re-'export' to another destination, or delivered off-reserve, even if to a Status person, are fully taxable.

Any retailer in Canada can sell non-tax to Status people, if the above conditions are met. There is almost no other circumstance where any individual or organization is exempt GST, with the exception of Provincial government Ministries.

N.B. To clarify I am talking about Federal GST regulations. BC Provincial tax largely follows the Federal Regs. I don't know if Ontario PST regulations are similar or not.


----------



## VNJ85

No tax on Apple products... wow... that would be sweet.

So does that make Apple products from Alberta cheaper?


----------



## Mississauga

iC SuperCOMPUTERS - if you visit, I'm sure you'll be surprised at what a cool place it is and how great the staff are.


----------



## winwintoo

VoxPop100 said:


> A while back someone had posted a link to a shop that sold Apples that was just outside a Native Reserve, and this place was selling *Apples with tax?* It was somewhere in the London area? Does anyone know what Im talking about and if so, what is this shops name?
> 
> 
> Thanks


What are you guys banging on about? VoxPop clearly asks where the store is that sells "Apples WITH tax"

Margaret


----------



## kwmike

I happen to be a status Native. You white people do not have to pay tax on the Rez, Only if you are buying fuel. The store you are looking for does exist, it is located on Highway 52 I believe, I could be wrong, I used to go there to buy smokes at $10 bucks for 200, good smokes too, I quit so I don't go anymore. It is located on Six Nations Indian Reserve, near Brantford Ontario. It is true, NO TAX in any store on the rez, they have a few stores there, dollar stores, jewellery stores(real gold jewellery) not just leather and Beads. Pretty much anything you could want.


----------



## sportsfan

It is called iCSupercomputers. It is on Highway 54 just on the border of the native reserve. Its link is icnme.com.


----------



## Macaholic

It is indeed iC SuperCOMPUTERS, and the owner's name is Wray. Nice, pleasant guy -- and he apparently has quite a history during the early days of the PC revolution. A nifty, small but stuffed sales area. Not sure if his ticketed prices are as low as most retail, however; I think he may mark up a wee bit into that no-tax buffer. No pressure, and he'd rather shoot the breeze than hustle you into a sale.


----------



## Macaholic

winwintoo said:


> What are you guys banging on about? VoxPop clearly asks where the store is that sells "Apples WITH tax"
> 
> Margaret



I don't know; I came to this party late and skimmed on by  But, if someone's looking for an Apple retailer who _does_ charge tax?? Well, ya don't have to drive far for those


----------



## ehMax

CanadaRAM said:


> I assume you meant to type withOUT tax (otherwise, what is the question?)
> 
> Doesn't matter, I.I.R.a lot of regs;
> 
> Goods are tax exempt only if 1) personally purchased by a Status native, or 2) directly shipped to a reserve for the personal use of a Status native. The purchaser must provide their Status ID card, the Reservation number, and address on the reserve, in addition to a declaration that it is for their personal use. Goods sold to non-Status people, delivered to a reserve for purposes of re-'export' to another destination, or delivered off-reserve, even if to a Status person, are fully taxable.
> 
> Any retailer in Canada can sell non-tax to Status people, if the above conditions are met. There is almost no other circumstance where any individual or organization is exempt GST, with the exception of Provincial government Ministries.


Exactly as CanadaRam has said. 

You can not go there, and purchase without tax, and take it off the reserve... without breaking tax laws. Any implication that you can, or promotion of doing this will be removed from ehMac. 

I'm sure the people working there are very nice.


----------



## VNJ85

So can a Native buy something and give it as a present?


----------



## ehMax

VNJ85 said:


> So can a Native buy something and give it as a present?


If its not going to be used on a reserve.. sure they can.. but it must be taxed. Tax exemption only falls on products (with some execptions) that are to be used and reside on a reserve.


----------



## kwmike

I wonder why I just have to show my status card to the Dentist, Optomitrist, and Pharmacist and recieve their services and products free of charge and even dispensing fees are waived, and yet I am not on the Reserve, and never have lived there?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## CanadaRAM

http://www.bloorstreet.com/200block/brintro.htm
"Contrary to popular belief, Aboriginal peoples are not generally exempt from taxation. The exemptions which do exist extend only to Indians, and then only in relation to reserve lands and to personal property of Indians situated on reserve. The relevant statutory exemptions are found in the Indian Act."

http://www.ainc-inac.gc.ca/pr/pub/ywtk/index_e.html#mript
" Registered Indians do not pay federal or provincial sales taxes on personal and real property on a reserve. The federal Goods and Services Tax (GST) does not apply to on-reserve goods or to those goods acquired by a Registered Indian off-reserve, if the goods are delivered to a reserve by the vendor or the vendor's agent. Most provincial sales taxes are applied in a similar fashion. Special provincial rules may apply to items such as automobiles and alcohol. For example, in some provinces, an automobile must be registered to a reserve address to be tax exempt. For more information, contact the relevant provincial tax authorities."

http://www.firstbusiness.ca/taxes/index.htm
"Section 87 of the Indian Act does not apply to corporations, even if they are owned or controlled by an Indian. A corporation is treated as a separate entity for tax purposes. As such, it would not be considered an Indian for purposes of the tax exemption. Any tax exemption will only apply to any personal income earned by Status Indians on reserve land."


Sales Tax does not apply, only if the goods are for the _personal_ use of a Status Indian, and sold on the reserve, or delivered directly to the reserve. The exemption does not apply to business purchases, even if the business is on-reserve, or for Status Indian purchases for delivery off-reserve, or for goods for resale.

Presumably, dental fillings remain the personal use of the individual and wouldn't be resold...


----------



## Kosh

kwmike said:


> I wonder why I just have to show my status card to the Dentist, Optomitrist, and Pharmacist and recieve their services and products free of charge and even dispensing fees are waived, and yet I am not on the Reserve, and never have lived there?


Probably because of one of these reasons:
a. they assume you live on a reserve
b. they haven't read up on the tax laws
c. they don't want to get in a disagreement on the tax which they consider the government's problem
d. it's better to make an error in favour of the customer
e. the same reason a white Icelandic friend of mine got a Metis status card (that's another story)


----------



## kwmike

Kosh said:


> Probably because of one of these reasons:
> a. they assume you live on a reserve
> b. they haven't read up on the tax laws
> c. they don't want to get in a disagreement on the tax which they consider the government's problem
> d. it's better to make an error in favour of the customer
> e. the same reason a white Icelandic friend of mine got a Metis status card (that's another story)


I am not just talking about the tax on these services and goods, but I show them my card and I pay nothing for them. 

As for taxes, there are no laws stating you have to pay tax, anyone! I have friends that have this little yellow card that exempts them from paying both taxes. It cost them almost 2k in lawyers fees to get it.


----------



## krs

kwmike said:


> I wonder why I just have to show my status card to the Dentist, Optomitrist, and Pharmacist and recieve their services and products free of charge and even dispensing fees are waived, and yet I am not on the Reserve, and never have lived there?


Different situation.
You're not talking about tax exemption at all, these are services that are paid for by the Band that you belong to similar to medical benefits some companies provide for their employers.

Provincial (not GST!) sales tax exemption and the rules that apply vary by province - seems the comments in this thread focus mostly on GST.


----------



## imnothng

Wow, going back in history here. lol


----------



## krs

imnothng said:


> Wow, going back in history here. lol


I typed this while I was in Montreal.
Quebec still has provincial and federal sales tax and I was thinking of the rules that apply to native family members with band cards when they go shopping in Montreal.

Maybe I need to adjust my location information since I'm constantly back and forth between Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## greydoggie

krs said:


> I typed this while I was in Montreal.
> Quebec still has provincial and federal sales tax and I was thinking of the rules that apply to native family members with band cards when they go shopping in Montreal.
> 
> Maybe I need to adjust my location information since I'm constantly back and forth between Ontario and Quebec.


That's not what imnothng meant. You just replied to something that is 4 1/2 years old and brought it back from the dead.


----------



## krs

Wow!

You're right!

I never noticed that.

I always only click on "new posts" and never look at the date of the last post since I assume all I see are the new ones from last time I logged in - and I usually log in once a day.

Somehow the ehMac software must have gotten 'confused' and brought this thread up as a 'new post'. It's not a subject I searched for or have any interest in.


----------



## SINC

krs said:


> I typed this while I was in Montreal.
> Quebec still has provincial and federal sales tax and I was thinking of the rules that apply to native family members with band cards when they go shopping in Montreal.
> 
> Maybe I need to adjust my location information since I'm constantly back and forth between Ontario and Quebec.


Might be better to adjust your observation of dates when responding to a thread. You had to dig real deep for this one.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Might be better to adjust your observation of dates when responding to a thread. You had to dig real deep for this one.


Just going on the posted time of your post and I haven't checked your other posts, does this mean that your Internet Wi-Fi is now working at your campground location?? 

Edit: Just found your earlier post that everything is fixed and working.
http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-t...-internet-access-via-airport.html#post1108833

Sure wouldn't want to be without an Internet connection while camping or boating.


----------

